# Secret Santa 2017



## GS 281 (Dec 7, 2017)

Borrowing from @Surtur because they did the best job with it. Thanks friendo.

Ho ho ho too all you nerds out there. Once again, we are coming to the FIFTH SIXTH Secret Santa. It is so hard to believe that its that time again and we have been doing this for so long. Anyways, you guys should know the deal already, but I am I gonna tell you anyways.

Anyways, here are the rules:

*1. The gift must be something you made yourself.*

It must be something you created, and something transferable via pm

Acceptable

Art you made
A story you wrote
A game you made
Music you wrote yourself
Any media you yourself have created.

Unacceptable

Electronic Gift Cards
Purchased Digital Content
Any media you did not make yourself.
Anything purchased with cash.

Simply put, _this is something from the heart and must be something that you did not pay for._ This also includes anything purchasable that you received for free, so if you have an extra game key, that is still unacceptable. _This must be something you made yourself._

*2. The gift must be appropriate*

After the last few years, I think I need to specify more here. Gifts should be mostly SFW. Like, I get that gifts often revolve around lolcows but please make sure your recipient would be ok with it. Photoshop’s of shock images, such as goatse and 9/11 are never acceptable.

*3. Please turn it in on time.*

Sign-ups will last until November 20th, the Friday before thanksgiving. December 17th (got a late jump on it, sorry guys). You will receive your assignment December 18th (harass me if I don't follow up). From there you have until December 24th to turn in your gift. If you cannot create your gift in time, you have until December 10th to drop out without punishment If you fail to turn in a gift and do not give an explanation, you will not be allowed to participate in future Secret Santa events.

*4. Sign up requirements.*

In order to participate you must:

Be able to access off-topic
Be in good standing (As in, not a shit head)
Have not been banned from Previous Secret Santas.

So this year I also have a few extra things I need.

I will also be asking for people to be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000. If you have been here before, you know the drill. I need people to make back up gifts in case a Santa is unable to deliver a gift, so if you are willing to do an emergency gift, let me know.

Anyways, I will start:

Name: @yawning sneasel

Likes: Trannies, furries, dogs, music, wrasslin'

Dislikes: hobos

Fun Fact About Me: I can cook a great dorito casarole

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No

Thanks to @Cricket for reminding staff about this

*Participants:*

Users participating: (those with * are Spirit Bots)


----------



## Florence (Dec 7, 2017)

What about the 99% of us who have the creative vision of a more retarded OPL?


----------



## Hen in a tie (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh shit I'm down!
Name: Hen in a tie
Likes: Sonic, pokeymans, Hens, ties, and ginger ale
Dislikes: I don't like lentils tbh, and late fees.
Fun fact about me: When I was 12 I found a Sonic mini figure collection that was packaged upside down so I bought it and never unboxed that shit.
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yeh I can draw shit.


----------



## Audit (Dec 7, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> New What about the 99% of us who have the creative vision of a more exceptional OPL?


The best gifts come from the most autistic place in the heart.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 7, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> What about the 99% of us who have the creative vision of a more exceptional OPL?


We all have talent. Effort is what counts


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Dec 7, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> What about the 99% of us who have the creative vision of a more exceptional OPL?


I second this, but if people will play my bad RPGmaker games, then im in.

Name: @HomeAloneTwo
Likes: Dr Pepper, Weed Jokes, Pocket Manstors
Dislikes: Dirty imposters, traffic
Fun Fact About Me: I own two copies of Pootie Tang
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Nay, i can hardly make one game in 3 years.


----------



## drain (Dec 7, 2017)

so cool dude!

I'm @DrainRedRain 
Likes: video games, computers, sports, science, aliens, general sci-fi content
Dislikes: bad written fiction 
Fun fact about me: I can write nonsense stories pretty good
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: huh, I dont think so, sorry


----------



## bearycool (Dec 7, 2017)

I will do it, daddy.

Name: @bearycool
Likes: Gay sex, gay, being gay, movies, quesadillas and candy flavored dildos.
Dislikes:  Black dick (surprise surprise lol), titties, gross porn (literally, anything on kiwi farms), and crying babies
Fun Fact About Me: I run movie night when I'm not being a lazy fuck.
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I can draw shit, but don't go looking for @BOLDYSPICY! tier level stuff from me. But yes, I can draw well enough.

Also, if anyone forces me to become a Spirit Bot, I'm literally going to shame you on Inner Circle for being more of a lazy fuck than I am.


----------



## LofaSofa (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @LofaSofa

Likes: Color Blue & Black, cats, naps, old showtunes, and other furniture.

Dislikes: Hairy men, public transportation, loud women.

Fun Fact About Me: I have a unopened push pop from 2007, pretty neat right 

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yeah sounds tubular.


----------



## admiral (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: admiral

Likes: Oversharing on the internet, _weird_ gay porn, retrospectively inappropriate children's cartoons, Russian literature.

Dislikes: Pikeys 

Fun Fact About Me: I often wear whimsical animal sweaters (My mam likes knitting)

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Terror Rism (Dec 7, 2017)

@Terror Rism

i like nier, rocket league, and shitposting

i don't like things you'd give an islamic content rating for ruining your meal

fun facts avoid me just like women

i can make extra shitty photoshops for people with no friends yes


----------



## ISO'os (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm @ISO'os 

Like: I love sewing; girly things; cute fan art and languages 

Hate: sweaty people; lack of sleep; degenerate toppings on pizza, like pine apples. 

Fun fact about me: I have a double jointed back and use it as a party trick.

Could you be an XMAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? : yep, I'd gladly draw for anyone!


----------



## Hen in a tie (Dec 7, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> What about the 99% of us who have the creative vision of a more exceptional OPL?


As long as it comes from the heart UwU ~<3
I'm fine with just a shitty made tie off ms paint, it's the thought that really counts ~<3


----------



## scared sheep (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh oh, I want to join! I can draw! Not well, but I can draw!

Name: @scared sheep 
Likes: Furries, sheep, webcore, Pokemon, Rune Factory, Hyperdimension Neptunia, Sanic, Silent Hill (general gaming stuff tbh)
Dislikes: beastiality, pedophilia, abuse, personal audio stuff and phonecalls (I get easily embarrassed listening to things that aren't music)
Fun fact about me: I could read at age 2
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yeah, as long as I'm not asked to cover on a work night, I can help out and make some quick doodles!


----------



## Azafran90 (Dec 7, 2017)

This is the perfect excuse to make more fanar...I MEAN, share love and friendship:

Name: @Azafran90

Likes: Drawing horrible things, writing horrible things, horrible Tumblr art

Dislikes: politics

Fun Fact About Me: I wish more people called me a spic

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: yes


----------



## Yutyrannus (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: Yutyrannus
Likes: Dinosaurs and furries tbh I'd have you draw my fursona but that might be hella powerleveling to show it.
Dislikes: Video games
Fun fact about me: I have a lot of pet snakes my favorite is a stunted rescue boa
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I can, but I only draw animals.


----------



## Flustercuck (Dec 7, 2017)

I'll join on this because why the hell not
Name: @Flustercuck 

Likes: prog rock, comic edits, history, alcohol, the Evil Dead series

Dislikes: avocados

Fun Fact About Me: I've got a bass guitar, a ukulele, and a guitar but suck at all of them

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I'm too lazy tbh


----------



## scared sheep (Dec 7, 2017)

Yutyrannus said:


> Likes: Dinosaurs and furries tbh I'd have you draw my fursona but that might be hella powerleveling to show it.
> Dislikes: Video games
> Fun fact about me: I have a lot of pet snakes my favorite is a stunted rescue boa
> Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I can, but I only draw animals.


Same, I'd probably end up with a halal thread but...

It'd be worth it.


----------



## odius (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @odius 

Likes: Shaddy daddy, traps, thick bush, chinese cartoons, chinese cartoon imageboards

Dislikes: death grips, incase (ew), forum moderators,

Fun Fact About Me: I have a 9.2 TB double encrypted piss porn stash

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Uhh sure


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Dec 7, 2017)

Likes: nature, science, animals, the ocean/marine organisms, all you dumb faggots, comedy 

Dislikes: anime, vidya, sports, all you dumb faggots 

Fun fact about me: I swim cageless with wild sharks for fun 

Can you be a spirit robot: I could make 2 or 3 extra things if needed


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: Analar(not anal dammit!)

Likes: Big titties, asses, Null, Hitler, pinochet, russian women, planes,cars and guns, 80s action movies

 Dislike: socialists, jews, most Brazilians, soccer and most anime, and Brazilian funk.

Fun fact about me: i like sand and i broke my leg by sliding on shaving cream
Can i be a sexbot?: Only for a green card.


----------



## cumrobbery (Dec 7, 2017)

@cumrobbery
Likes: History, ancient Rome, Pokemon, an anime girl that has green hair, using said green haired anime girl as my avatar, lil jon, using lil jon as my avatar, old guns, the color green, baroque era art and music, cryptids, Boston Bruins
Dislikes: people who rob cum, the word "lewd", the concept of fanon, KyoAni
fun fact: i want to learn how to ski well
No I cant be a robot


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: DrJonesHat
Likes: Mental Illness, the Dunning-Kruger Effect, powering electronics with plants
Dislikes: Shiny Happy People (actual people who are shiny and happy, not the song)
Fun Fact About Me: I once created an entire religion in 30 minutes.
I can't be a robot, I'm from a future where the robots took over. I am staunchly anti-robot.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Dec 7, 2017)

*Name*: @Pepito
*Likes*: 90's Anime, Heavy Metal, Vaporwave, tards, enchiladas
*Dislikes*: Eggplant
*Fun fact about me*: I might be a giant sentient cat. Again, maybe not.
Edit: *Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?*: Sorry but not this year. My December Schedule suddenly got complicated.


----------



## Captain Smollett (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @Cafe Mocha 
Likes: chocolate, coffee, chocolate in coffee
Dislikes: hipsters and people who buy their coffee
Fun fact about me: I don't actually like coffee IRL
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I guess...


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: ChurchOfGodBear
Likes: Comic books, chicken wings, the 80s, boobs
Dislikes: Animal cruelty, SJWs
Fun fact about me: I don’t smoke tobacco or weed, but love to smoke meats.
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT9000?: nope, maybe next year.


----------



## _blank_ (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: Blank, preferred pronouns are Blank, Blank, and Be-Bye-Bicky-Bye-Bicky-Bye-Bo-Blank.

Likes: Sleep. Caffeine. Drinking Caffeine before Sleeping. Jerry Orbach is my spirit animal.

Dislikes: Fun, Art, Happiness, Creativity, Smiles, and the number 28.

Fun Factoid: I am, in fact, NOT a delicious 7-layer taco bake. Not saying I'd thinking you'd have any trouble making the distinction, but I just wanted to use the phrase "taco bake" in a sentence. It just feels, right, doesn't it? Taco. Bake. Taaaaaa-cooooo. Baaaaaake. 

X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: You know what? Last year I covered for like 5 or 6 of you fuckers. So... yeah, sure. And "fuck you" in advance to those who inconvenience me for 40-50 minutes. I hate you and I want you to die. Merry Christmas. No taco bake for you.


----------



## Muscle Bra (Dec 7, 2017)

I can't draw for shit but if you don't mind poetry or creative writin', I can take part in this...

Name: @Muscle Bra 

Likes: comics, Game of Thrones, prog rock, heavy metal and (surprise, surprise!) progressive metal

Dislikes: circus clowns, the person I see when I look in the mirror

Fun Fact About Me: I am an ordained minister in some bullshit online church and am available for weddings, funerals and bar mitzvahs

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: If you can give me a few days warning, yes.


----------



## Cantaloupine (Dec 7, 2017)

Oooh, sounds like fun! I'm a semi-okay drawfag. 

Name: Cantaloupine

Likes: dinosaurs (particularly raptors, I'm a massive sperg), doggos, World of Warcraft, South Park, Pokémans, Persona games, coffee, gay stuff

Dislikes: Anything depicting harm of kids or animals, Shadman, 99% of furries

Fun Fact About Me: I don't actually like melon and I own 5 ferrets.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure thing!  Not more than 2 slots though as I've got Christmas commissions on.


----------



## ES 148 (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: Vrakks
Likes: Churning out hundreds of OCs, edgy things, lentils, and roleplay
Dislikes: Scary things, shock images, sad endings
Fun fact about me: I once lived in the woods less than 30 meters from a high-class housing estate for a whole week when I was in Scotland and wasn't attacked in my sleep once
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No, sorry.


----------



## rookie (Dec 7, 2017)

Seems like fun B]

Name: rookie

Likes: YOI, Evil Within (1 & 2), writing, animating

Dislikes: Self-entitled assholes, bratty children and babies, animal/child abuse

Fun Fact About Me: I've been participating in NaNoWriMo for a good few years now, and I won for the third time this year. 

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Unfortunately not.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: Hunger Mythos Dollars2009 Dollars2010

Likes: Corgis, booze, pokemon (slowpoke and slowbro!), necromancy, Shin Megami Tensei (Baphomet is my homeboy), Bubsy the Bobcat, Silent Hill, Dungeons and Dragons

Dislikes: mean furs

Fun Fact About Me: I may or may not be a Cannuck

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## InLivingTuna (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: InLivingTuna aka Jason "Mew2King" Zimmerman

Likes: Smash Bros and top Smash players (M2K in particular), notorious furry lolcows, Shmorky/klurf edits, weird ass European and Japanese dance music from the 90s, music-related cringe videos, old memes, drawing elaborate shitpost art

Dislikes: @Cricket

Fun Fact About Me: I've eaten one Hot Pocket in my life and I hated it so I'm probably not cut out for this gig huh

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: yes


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Dec 7, 2017)

Ahh screw it, why not! I can try to slap together a MS Paint abomination.

Name: @Dirt McGirt

Likes: Wrasslin, Vidya, History, Vaporwave, Edgy Mems

Dislikes: Bad/Stale Memes, Packers Fans

Fun Fact: I actually really like the last two Star Wars prequel films (more or less)

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No (trust me you wouldn't want me to be if I said yes)


----------



## Deathfromabove (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @Deathfromabove

Likes: Hardcore Punk, Adderall, Kiwifarms, shitposting, The Cure, Photoshop, Lil Peep, Emo rap, deep side of youtub, all the regulars in chat 

Dislikes: Lazy people, Indie rock, potheads

Fun fact about Me: I used to be really into making movies and writing


----------



## MasterDisaster (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @MasterDisaster 
Likes: Godzilla, One Punch Man, @_blank_ 
Dislikes: People walking in front of you that just keep floating from side to side so you can get around them.
Fun Fact: Did you know that a brick of cheese is a single serving?
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: I am required by law.


----------



## jenffer a jay (Dec 7, 2017)

if you can find some  want there's ave pic redone with boobs


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank you so much @yawning sneasel!

Name: @Cricket

Likes: huskies, ska music, happy kitties, feeding on the pain and suffering of @InLivingTuna 

Dislikes: tape over webcams, undoxed lolcows

Fun Fact About Me: kiwi secret Santa is my favourite holiday

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yes!


----------



## Gordon Cole (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: Sexy Times Hitler

Likes: Most kinds of music except Country, Non-cringey YouTube videos, weed (*Rogen laugh*), tacos, alt comedy, lit fic, movies, booze, very little anime, old Vertigo Comics (Sandman, Swamp Thing, etc.), coffee, shitposting, pad thai.

Dislikes: Moviebob, Being sober, Dealing with drama, Any TGWTG members not named The Cinema Snob, Phelous, Ashens or @LordKaT, heat/being sweaty.

Fun Fact About Me: I'm the BBQ king of Westchester.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRITBOT 9000? Nah fam, sorry.


----------



## AJ 447 (Dec 7, 2017)

name: @emspex 
likes: DC comics, anime/manga, memes, psychology, biology
dislikes: hot weather, cyclists
fun fact: I have yet to receive a Dynastia dick pic
can you be a X-mas Spiritbot 9000?: no sorry


----------



## QT 219 (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @Gook Choy 

Likes: Fit thots, femboys, medieval England, double bacon cheeseburgers, and NSFW Overwatch cosplay

Dislikes: Tom Tooter and Rat Kings

Fun Fact About Me: I've had dinner with myself in at least 4 different dimensions.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## BubbleButt (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: BubbleButt

Likes: Futa, Chinese Cartoons, Ayeka from Tenchi Muyo which is a Chinese Cartoon, making people uncomfortable with furry pornographics

Dislikes: Most things

Fun Fact: I can piss up a rope

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: If I can allocate some time, sure.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @Abortions4All

Likes: Abortions, babies, cats, drawings, e-cards, failure (of others), games, history, imperialist pig-dogs, Jews, kazoos, lectures, matrimony, newspapers, oration, poetry, quotations, radio, sushi, textbooks, unions, veal, writing, xeroxes, yolks, Zizek.

Dislikes: Anime, botox, chamomile, death, e-surance, failure (of self), glitter, halfassing, ipecac, Japan, kimchi, lavender, minarchists, naturopaths, offal, pimps, quackery, relativism, scripture, tentacles, usury, vampires, watercolors, xylitol, yoga, zealots.

Fun Fact About Me: I know several ways to perform abortions.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure.  I write stories for people.  They can be written real fast.


----------



## dookerbewitt (Dec 7, 2017)

This warms my pea pickin lil heart
Name: @dookerbewitt

Likes: roller skating, bone breaking/sporting injury compilations, your mother

Dislikes: getting hurt in sports myself, my constant state of ennui, dark chocolate

Fun Fact About Me: lazytown memes weren't that funny

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: apologetically no


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Dec 7, 2017)

*Name:* Sylvie Paula Paula

*Likes:* cats, Geese Howard, big fighting game boys in general, clowns, Pokeymans, making dumb OCs & then worldbuilding for said OCs, tendies & nugs

*Dislikes:* myself, people who refuse to give my cum, bike cucks, snitches

*Fun fact about me: *I'm married to like 500 fictional men. Only fictional.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: *I can! (I can provide art & anything HTML-related)


----------



## HY 140 (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @Dicaprio Delorean 

Likes: Back to the Future, Ghostbusters, Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, Pokemon (esp Team Galactic), Epcot, Fighting Vipers, Virtua Fighter, King of Fighters, Nintendo, Parrots, guys with bowlcuts, Initial D

Dislikes: Steven Universe, Antifa, Undertale, My Little Pony, FNAF, Feminism, SJW shit, Dragon Maid, Monster Masune, The Ghostbusters Reboot, Furries, Persona, Jojo part 6, pop music

Fun Fact About Me: I'm really flexible and can stretch my arms out far behind my back.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: nah, too lazy


----------



## Dismaying Tree (Dec 7, 2017)

yeah okay.
Name: @Dismaying Tree 

Likes: weeb shit, cats, horror and paranormal stuff, satan

Dislikes: wearing colors other than black, people who reference memes irl, deforestation

Fun Fact About Me: I'm a tree irl, I swear.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I have free time but not that much free time sorry dood.


----------



## GG Allin (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @GG Allin

Likes: crustpunk, progmetal/rock, ducks, hippie indie shit, the colour purple, Regular Show, vaporwave, really stupid jokes for musicians, the islamic content rating, alcohol, and when people say that kosovo is serbia <3

Dislikes: raspberries, sticky handcream and people who put sugar/milk in their coffee reee

Fun Fact About Me: i can choke myself when I force a double chin

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 7, 2017)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> I'm really flexibl


----------



## Toxinophile (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @Toxinophile

Likes: Foldable Military cots, Sharks, 90's comic book art

Dislikes: Unfoldable bed mattresses, Batman brand shark repellant, 90's comic book dialogue

Fun Fact About Me: The gap between my front teeth causes me to say "chree" instead of tree.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Only if you can accept mediocrity.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @Valiant

Likes: Space, Robots, Sci Fi, Star Waaars, Doggos and other gubbins 
Dislikes: hats

Fun Fact About Me: I can bend my fingers waaaaay back.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yes


----------



## krautkid (Dec 7, 2017)

I am down. 

Name: krautkid
Likes: Lovecraft, DnD, gawthic horror, vampires, Clark Kent, assassins, Discworld 
Dislikes: Troons, spiders, being cold 
Fun (sad) Fact: I've been on 4chan since 2004
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I could do one or two if you don't mind really quick sketches and stuff.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 7, 2017)

Valiant said:


> Dislikes: hats


What did I ever do you to you?!


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Dec 7, 2017)

Okey dokey. I'll squeeze something in.
Name: Scratch This Nut
Likes: Cats, Pokemon, unicorns, Pusheen, South Park, alpacas, Disney, Marvel movies, Animal Crossing, geckos, Star Wars, polar bears, Bob's Burgers
Dislikes: the fact that I wouldn't know what to get half of you, current politics
Fun fact about me: I swam with a nurse shark this year
Can you be an X-MAS SPIRIT Bot 9000? No.


----------



## Zebedee (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: zebedee

Likes: shitposting, warhammer 40k, getting involved in flame wars with ten year olds and poking fun at people on benefits (called welfare in the US methinks), watching fully grown idiots cry at the life they never bothered to develop.

Dislikes: Age of Sigmar and any porn that's considered fucked up by the standard community.

Fun Fact About Me: I can make wine. Though it will take many weeks and it's too late to start for secret santa so that's off the table sadly.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Raptor-chan (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @Raptor-chan 

Likes: Delusional snowflakes, weeb meta shit, bidya gaem, fetish roleplayers, Batman, classic rock, stupid stoner memes, copious amounts of whiskey, sleeping

Dislikes: Trannies who don't even try, hamplanets, political spergs, BO, PDAs, winter

Fun fact: I stole someone's tamagochi and dropped it in the toliet in gradeschool out of pure spite.

Xmas Bot: Sure. An MS Paint masterpiece awaits....


----------



## Dr.Research (Dec 7, 2017)

I honestly thought I missed this or this wasn't happening which was a bummer.

Name: @Dr.Research

Likes: cats, the arctic, Norway, Harry Potter, Metalocalypse, Stranger Things, Type O Negative,  Silent Hill, girlie mixed drinks

Dislikes: MRAs, religion, homophobes

Fun Fact About Me: I prefer not to wear shoes.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## A-tistic (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @A-tistic

Likes:
* Herkko Siponen the Sex God.
* People that are so autistic that it makes you question the line between man and machine.
* Tard-level internet scams.
* Creepy shit in general. Creepy pastas etc.
* Psychedelics



Dislikes:
* Political drama.
* SJW shit

Fun Fact About Me:
* I have made nigerian scammers record a porno for me.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Nope


----------



## Ozul (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @Ozul

Likes: cats, runescape memes, chris-chan, sanic

Dislikes: Islam, niggos, emos, reddit

Fun Fact About Me: I have asthma 

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No sry


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Dec 7, 2017)

name: @Memeanon

likes: dank memes, shitposting on kiwi farms and hentai

dislikes: myself

fun fact: i used to be a chris ween

can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? no.


----------



## The Janitor (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @The Janitor 

Likes: Absurd humor, Music, Cartoons, Welcoming new members to the farms, 

Dislikes: Cleaning, boredom, guns, 

Fun Fact About Me: Ask me about my catfishing experience.  Oh right, a fact: I play viola and have been for 9 years now.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No thanks.


----------



## Melkor (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh fuck I chose a great time to check back in after months of inactivity.
Uhhh shit

Name: @Melkor 
Likes: cats, uhhh video games like Pokemon, supermega, oneyplays
Dislikes: fucking RAT KING REEEE
Fun fact: uhh shit I have a lazy eye sometimes when I want to
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: probably not, I'm working seasonal retail so my schedule will be hectic after finals


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @Magic Sun Daddy (Or Gay Sun Lord if you prefer)

Likes: JRPGs, documentaries, shitposting, wrestling, most genre of music, and cute cat videos.

Dislikes: Politicized recreational activities, stupid people, a large chunk of modern pop music, communism and Buzzfeed.

Fun Fact About Me: Papi is legitimately one of my favorite characters.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRITBOT 9000?

I'm advised to keep quiet on such personal matters.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @LagoonaBlue 

Likes: JonTron, Monster High, stupid fanfiction.

Dislikes: Too much to really list here.

Fun Fact About Me: I love the cheese McDonald's puts on their burgers.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No.


----------



## Magnum Dong (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @Magnum Dong

Likes:  campy/kitsch aesthetics, being a big fag, absurd & dark humor, big fluffy dogs, indie cinema, goth/punk subculture bullshit

Dislikes:  political circle-jerking, animal/child abuse, "ow the edge" nsfw content that exists just for shock value

Fun fact:  sadly unlike frank reynolds i don't actually have a magnum dong

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRITBOT 9000?:  no, but only because this is my first secret santa and i wanna get feelers on how this all works first. maybe next year tho


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: Baby

Likes: Kiwi Farms

Dislikes: Lolcows.

Fun Fact About Me: I have Lujan Fryns syndrome.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No.

UPDATED: 

Likes: @Lurkette 


Dislikes: dogs, wolves, dank memes, star trek, mass effect, overwatch, fallout 4, N64/PS2 era games, retsupurae, avatar: the last airbender, futurama, sci fi/fantasy, space in general, psychology, greek mythology, sirens, cerberuses (cerberi???), phoenixes, ballet, musicals/broadway (heathers, hamilton, newsies, wicked, cats, assassins and into the woods are my favorites, not in that order) really REALLY dumb things (crash woah song remixes, sloth pictures, detective halligan, etc) making lists, editing my lists over and over again, stealing other people's ideas for lists, receiving gifts that are given in a heart and spirit akin to OPL ♥


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @Jewelsmakerguy 
Likes: 80s music (the cheesier the better), animation, vehicles & machinery, robots
Dislikes: Stupid people, some other things I can't think of atm.
Fun Fact: I came up with my name in reference to one of my first jobs- being a jewelry maker/designer for commission (pay was lousy, though).
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRITBOT 9000?: Perhaps, depends on whether I can ass myself to get one of my sketchpads and draw something.


----------



## liliput (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @liliput

Likes: Earthbound, MGS, shitty Tumblr art, illustration, JDM, vaporwave

Dislikes: Lampreys, those fucking bugmen from Terraformars

Fun Fact About Me: I use the website called kiwifarms dot net. Don't ever go there.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## DatBepisTho (Dec 7, 2017)

I'll throw my hat into the ring, please be patient I have a job autism.

Name: @DatBepisTho

Likes: cryptids, cats, Fallout, Earthbound, pokeymans, JJBA, maymays, plants (indoor and outdoor), Bioshock, The Borderlands, Ghost Trick, bones and skulls, shiny rocks, spooky shit, 80s shit, retrowave, Robots in sci-fi and post apoc anything, books and art of books.

Dislikes: you know who you are, babies, bratty kids, bad dogs who bark at and bite everything, romance movies/novels/games.

Fun fact: I actually got that reference.

Edit x2: Can I be a murderous and prolific Santabot?
No, unfortunately. Not with the holiday hours. I can get something drawn for one or two people, though.


----------



## RK 091 (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @TheDrivelBroadcast

Likes: Amateur radio, firearms, political comedy (e.g Yes Minister), Discworld, Stuart Ashens.

Dislikes: UK gun licensing laws, Jeremy Corbyn, GoT, Grammarly, EA, the rise of superhero films/TV series, BBC Radio 1/ BBC Three, dumbed-down user interfaces, Sprouts.

Fun Fact About Me: I hope to move to America for a few years once I finish University.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No. I am very disorganised, I would cock it up somehow.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @Burgers in the ass
Likes:  Shitposting, Comedy, Flying spaghetti monster
Dislikes: Dabbing
Fun fact: Ur mum gay
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I actually read the fucking thing this time so no I cant


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @Fuck you jewish cunt 

Likes: Parappa, Crash Bandicoot, Um Jammer Lammy, Sonic, Jojo

Dislikes: Trannies, JRPGs, Clickbait youtubers, Creepypastas

Fun Fact about me: I got in trouble once at school because I called someone gay when I was 6

Can you be a X MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: No


----------



## Deadwaste (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @Deadwaste 
Likes: sci fi, horror, fantasy, action, 3d modeling, gay porn, normal porn, getting fucked by a woman with a dick
Dislikes: wasps, heights, 3d modeling
Fun Fact About Me: i fuck my hand every night
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: that would require effort, so take this with a bit of


----------



## Xenomorph (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @xenomorph
Likes: Xenomorphs, Anything Chibi, Chibi Xenomorphs, Umaru-Chan
Dislikes: Phil Burnell and fat people
Fun Fact About Me: I once was offered to be Jeremy Piven's personal assistant.
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: sure


----------



## NG 070 (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @Debrotherized Luigi 
Likes: Dank YTP Memes (i.e. Hotel Mario and CD-I Zelda), Starfire (hot comic babe version only, no cartoony shit), dead gay muppet gangbangs, Guardians of the Galaxy
Dislikes: The Little Mermaid, super gross-out humor, Deadpool, boipussy, Homestuck
Fun Fact About Me: I actually don't like dead gay muppet gangbangs, sorry.
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Nope, sorry.


----------



## Todesfurcht (Dec 7, 2017)

Not a big enough time span for me to be able to do it this year, but good luck everyone involved and have fun!


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 7, 2017)

Damn it, okay...

Name: @A Name But Backwards 

Likes: black powder, vodka, cute animals, sailor moon, gore, and Stompin' Tom Connors

Dislikes: Tomatoes, suede, BMWs, the price of printer ink, and most irl social interaction 

Fun Fact About Me: I love eating military rations (IMPs and MREs)

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Nah Brah


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @MerriedxReldnahc  (protip I am a lady)
Likes: Heavy metal, (both the music and the magazine) painting, artists like Coop, Ed Roth, H.R Giger, and Phillipe Druillet
Mexican food, really trashy sci-fi, weird-ass vintage things, any and all things GWAR
Dislikes: Nickelback 
Fun Fact about Me: I got brought onstage at a Metalachi concert and got to make out with their trumpet player.
Can you be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?  I can!


----------



## The Great Chandler (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @The Great Chandler 

Likes: Mass producing sonic medallions, starting elaborate parties to find my TRUE and HONEST not-so-boyfriend-free girl who's love I might win back, and my 1922 Model T Sonichumobile

Dislikes: CLYDE CASH from East Egg *clenches fist*

Fun Fact About Me: I like my PS3 a little "too much".

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: If you're old money and has china.


----------



## Surtur (Dec 7, 2017)

Glad to see that my legacy lives on here. Thanks so much for doing this Sneasel.


----------



## sysctl --system (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh man totally forgot about this

Name: @BadHabits

Likes: Yakuza, No More Heroes, shitty experimental noise bands, witches

Dislikes: Honestly man fuck bluegrass

Fun Fact About Me: I built/programmed a robot that took third place in a regional competition

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure


----------



## autista (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: autista

Likes: Christory, social media Indians and Africans, Nollywood, true crime

Dislikes: troons, olives, gore, "postmodernism," Twitter

Fun Fact About Me: I can name around 192/197 countries of the world on those online map quizzes

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Kikomi (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @Becquerel

Likes: pokemon, virtual pets, art, psychology, bad movies, weird porn, my characters, animation, obscure wikipedia articles, free shit, money, cats, birds, weird animals in general, cryptzoology, IDM, taking nude pictures of null when he showers

Dislikes: mainstream music, cosplay thots, lolis, children, horses, holistic medical pseudoscience bullshit, heights, unironic communists, tfw i will never be a futa, weird porn that isn't the good kind of weird porn, getting caught taking nude pictures of null when he showers

Fun Fact About Me: honk if you're yiffy

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: nope sorry


----------



## Randall Fragg (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @Randall Fragg 

Likes: Lolcows, hilariously bad movies, Dungeons and Dragons (and RPGs in general), \FUCKING METAL/, Deagle Nation, vidya gaems (on a Darkest Dungeon kick right now), paranormal/spoopy crap, post-apocalyptic fiction, weed lmao, Lovecraftian horror, and general surreal shit.

Dislikes: Anime (except for Berserk because it's \FUCKING METAL/), kiddy diddlers, furries, weird fetish shit. 

Fun Fact About Me: I work at a booze store. 

Can I be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yes, provided I have a few day warning.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 7, 2017)

Ooh, sounds fun
Name: @Miel67
Likes: weeaboo stuff, nice art, nice instrumental music, coloring, some furry art, visual novels, Dungeons and Dragons

Dislikes: Monika from "Doki Doki Literature Club; fuck that ho, diapers, inflation, gross stuff

Fun Fact About Me: I did predict the "last panel" of "Sonichu"

Can You Be a X-MAS BOT 9000?: I can draw and stitch so yeah. :B


----------



## Zebedee (Dec 7, 2017)

So how will we be given a person's name at random? It's not like we have a hat to put our names in.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 7, 2017)

Zebedee said:


> So how will we be given a person's name at random? It's not like we have a hat to put our names in.


There are websites for this, dingdong. Lel.


----------



## Zebedee (Dec 7, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> There are websites for this, dingdong. Lel.



Lol does anyone know a good site for that then?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 7, 2017)

Zebedee said:


> Lol does anyone know a good site for that then?


https://andrew.hedges.name/experiments/random/pickone.html 
Just looked up "random thing picker".


----------



## Zebedee (Dec 7, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> https://andrew.hedges.name/experiments/random/pickone.html
> Just looked up "random thing picker".



Ok fine I'll stop being a git.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 7, 2017)

Zebedee said:


> Ok fine I'll stop being a git.


----------



## Smiling Drought (Dec 7, 2017)

I do traditional art, and my scanner's a piece of shit, so I'll be taking crappy pictures of my present. I hope that's okay.

Name: @Smiling Drought

Likes: gay shit, superhero shit, gay superhero shit, and cats

Dislikes: dairy products and summer

Fun fact about me: I hate Christmas music.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No, unfortunately.


----------



## Cake Farts (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: Cake Farts

Likes: Legend of Zelda, Earthbound, Mother 3, sharks, physically appealing men, crude humor, cute stuff, cats

Hates: country music, petty bitches, furries, overly weeb weebs, pedos, other lolcow types we post about

Fun fact: I sound exactly like Monika from Doki Doki Literature Club which fucking tripped me out when I played through it

X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: I don’t have a drawing tablet so it takes me a while to make drawings look decent so no thanks sorry


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @thenakedhomeless

Likes: South Park, Anime, Kanye West, Makeup and trailer park boys before they went on Netflix.

Dislikes: Thots

Fun Fact About Me: I'm a basic bitch.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:
Ye.


----------



## Pancake (Dec 7, 2017)

name: @Pancake 

likes: cats, quality shitposts, art that's bad on purpose,

dislikes: pool noodles, trannies in government, meat

fun fact about me: i found a lizard in an alley and now its my pet 

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: sorry im lazy


----------



## Mr. Duck (Dec 7, 2017)

Name: @Mr. Duck 
Likes: Doom, shitposting, Metal, old computers, Metroidvanias, cats.
Dislikes: moeshit
Fun fact about me: I may or may not be a sentient duck.
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Dec 8, 2017)

Awwyeee Secret Santa's back

*Name:* @BOLDYSPICY! 

*Likes: *pufferfish, spicy chicken wings, milk tea, cold weather, cute ethnic girls, video games (Pokémon, Shin Megami Tensei 4, Persona 3, Rune Factory), obnoxious techno, mental illness, cats, synesthesia, Promethean: The Created, frenzied berserkers, traffic cones

*Dislikes:* arthritis, being fat, being disabled, stomach issues, medication side effects, self-dx-ing Tumblrites, summer, people who don't clean

*Fun fact:* I'm a color-sound synesthete. I also livestream vidya with my roommate.

*XMAS BOT Y/N?* You betcha!



Dollars2010 said:


> Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


But you're the best artist on here!


----------



## Smarmy (Dec 8, 2017)

Name: Smarmy

Likes: drag queens, art history (specifically Bernini, Caravaggio, and Mark Catesby), animals (I have two dogs, two cats, a fish, a gecko, and a snake), baking, antique shops, shenanigans

Dislikes: when chefs call their food “sexy”

Fun fact about me: I broke my thumb playing musical chairs, like, 10 years ago

X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000: Sure can!


----------



## Tommy Wiseau Kin (Dec 8, 2017)

Name: Tommy Wiseau Kin

Likes: The Room, Tommy Wiseau, history, reading, warm colors, "I Will Survive" the webcomic

Dislikes: Communism, Mark, Lisa, people are who are chickens

Fun Fact About Me: I have an autographed picture of Tommy Wiseau that is framed and sitting on my dresser

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No

Edit: Changed the formatting twice like an asshole


----------



## Lunete (Dec 8, 2017)

Name: Lunete

Likes: Vampire Hunter D, Cat Eyed boy, Castlevania, anything horror/vampire related really, GTA, Ghostbusters (the original of course), and Batman.

Dislikes: Troons, 

Fun Fact About Me: I stop to pet random cats.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I can probably do one or two extra drawings, just don't expect anything great.


----------



## UwU Sugoi (Dec 8, 2017)

Sounds like fun! I've never done this before and I can draw pretty well.

Name: @pandalove 
Likes: drawing, pandas, coffee, weeb shit, cartoons, video games, Sonic, music, and girly things
Dislikes: decaf, working in customer service
Fun fact about me: I once beaten Yoshi's Island 4 times in one year. It's my all time favorite game! 
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 900?: sure, but maybe like one or two


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 8, 2017)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Awwyeee Secret Santa's back
> 
> *Name:* @BOLDYSPICY!
> 
> ...


I wish I could but work is too rude to me and my arting time.


----------



## Florence (Dec 8, 2017)

Name: NotAKitty

Likes: ghosts, 2hus, ghost 2hus, tall redheads, weapons, conservatism, neolithic archaeology (barrows 'n' shit)

Dislikes: furries, traps, other forms of internet deviancy

Fun fact about me: I may be moving to Japan for a year in the near future

Can you be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure, but don’t expect quality


----------



## Vocaloid Ruby (Dec 8, 2017)

@Vocaloid Ruby

Likes: vocaloid, vegetables, music technology, music, horror

Dislikes: Liars, cunts, Flat  

Fun fact: My icons has been stolen in the past for catfishing.

Can you be a bot thing: Nah mate, I’ve got enough on my plate already!


----------



## ATM (Dec 8, 2017)

Name: atm

Likes: Buses, tanks, Isuzu trucks, dekotora, Namco,  project Inter Media Artists and Specialists (except CG it's gay), Bibendum, Inmu, cats, Christmas in July, space

Dislikes: WWF worldwide wrestling,  kiwi forums, gay shit, christmas, Scania AB gay swedeshit, XBOX, tight spaces, balloons, Love Live school idols

Fun Fact About Me: when I was like 5 I almost drowned. I was nearly sucked down a sluice gate after falling in a fast flowing river but a passing dude managed to grab me.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: fuck off nerd


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 8, 2017)

Name: @Old Wizard

Likes: Video games (Skyrim, Fallout, Wolfenstein, Darkwood, the likes), horror, and anything high fantasy.  Also science and alternative rock.

Dislikes: Steven Universe, Rick n' Morty, anything that's had a Tumblr fandom ever, most furries, emo kids

Fun Fact About Me: I can draw animals (and as a result, 



Spoiler: spoiler



furries


 )really well.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Hell yeah.  Hook me up with people who like stories and art and photoshopped stuff.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Dec 8, 2017)

Oh fuuckk i was trying to learn how to do 3d modelling and i haven't finished yet, now i won't make it in time. 

Name: @Schwachkopf

Likes: Online Chatting on both forums and others, furry stuff, 3D stuff.

Dislikes: fatty food and junk food, skeletons.

Fun Fact About Me: I browse 4chan /3/ (3DCG) daily for new info's and resources.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Not yet.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Dec 8, 2017)

Name: Uncle Moe Lester
Likes any shitpost images, subtle loss edits, LISA the painful, chris chan's taint
Hates: ???
Fun fact about me: I started a meme on /vp/ where you spam midget porn i guess...
I cannot be a santa bot


----------



## Reynard (Dec 8, 2017)

I guess this will probably force me to draw something that isn't furry for once.  Hopefully I'm good enough.

Name:  @Reynard

Likes:  Post apocalyptic stuff (S.T.A.L.K.E.R., Metro, Fallout, etc.), abandoned buildings, Hotline Miami, tactical FPS games (SWAT 4, Rainbow Six, Ghost Recon), Doom, military things (tanks, camo, guns), contemporary military history (WWI to the present), Slav memes, Cheeki Breeki, furry shit, futa, women with wide hips and a nice ass, nerdy girls with glasses and a sweater, root beer, The Big Lebowski, Don Bluth movies, 2D animation, music (any genre but pop, my favorite artists being Tool and Buckethead), all things guitars (Jackson dinkies and soloists, if we're gonna get to what I like the most), and the color seafoam green.

Dislikes:  SJWs, fighting/racing games, self-diagnosed tumblrites, anything remotely related to diapers, the two-party system, extreme ideologies, Steven Universe, pop music, scooped mids, futa with no balls, sour cream, tomatoes as anything other than an ingredient, cucumbers, vocaloids, and bara.

Fun Fact:  I jokingly said I was an irl hermaphrodite in a chat and people believed me for somehow.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:  I can draw, but I don't know how many people would enjoy getting furry shit in their stocking.  I think normal people would prefer coal.  I also take a long time to work on one drawing, so not many, if any.


----------



## Leapin_Lizards_98 (Dec 8, 2017)

Name: Leapin_Lizards_98

Likes: Trendy maymays, reptiles, art. 

Dislikes: Fetish art, the elderly, furries. 

Fun Fact About Me: I've never actually owned a lizard. 

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Unfortunately, no.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Dec 8, 2017)

I think it's time I participated in one of these!

Name: ShittyRecolor

Likes: cats, dogs, capybaras, Andersen's The Steadfast Tin Soldier, giant robots, dragons, orcs, rubber chickens, guitars, Animu, comics, Killer Instinct, the color yellow (I know, I know, :autism, dead memes that make me look like a grandpa, lolcow Schadenfreude

Dislikes: Young adult literature, fan fiction that's too shitty to be good but not shitty enough to be ironically enjoyed, political\religious\etc. extremes\partisanship, groupthink, animal\child abuse, virtue signalling, ticks, assholes who dish it out but can't take it, those weird Japanese porn stars that are hot but squeal like squeaky toys in a grinder, fart rape, toxic autism

Fun fact about me: As a teen I had no idea that the German phrase "mit jemanden Schlafen" ("to sleep with someone") means to have sex with someone instead of sleeping at someone's home, leading to some funny\uncomfortable moments as an exchange student.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000? I'm in.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm a drawfag, why not? My computer might be dying, though *sad face*

Name: MysteriousStranger

Likes: kittens, Golden Age comics, gin

Dislikes: constipation, ethnics, lamb

Fun Fact About Me: I can wiggle my ears independently. It isn't as fun as it sounds.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: meh, if you get caught short and my Photoshopper still works


----------



## RADICALGOBLIN (Dec 8, 2017)

Name: RADICALGOBLIN
Likes: music, a bit of vidya,  writing, being told Y2K Baby liked something of mine on a millisecond basis
Dislikes: Homestuck
Fun Fact About Me: I use my tears as lube.

Can you be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: What do i have to lose, other than my dignity? I lost that when i signed up here. Hell yeah!


----------



## Reynard (Dec 8, 2017)

RADICALGOBLIN said:


> being told Y2K Baby liked something of mine on a millisecond basis


You forgot about the original person who did that, @Kiwi Jeff.


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Dec 8, 2017)

Name @Jerry_smith56

Likes: Rick and Morty and poems

Dislikes: Jews

Fun fact about me: I am @Dysnormia alt account

Can you be a X-MAS sprit bot 9000: Sure but I cant guarentee quality control but I'll try my best.


----------



## Double Dee (Dec 8, 2017)

Name: @VerdantBuckle34 

Likes: birds, tabletop RPGs (my current love being Shadowrun), origami, Chex Mix, music (especially slow ambient tracks), and Magic the Gathering.

Dislikes: Tumblr snowflakes, being cold, papercuts.

Fun Fact About Me: I own a 5-ish foot tentacle plush, named 'Clyde.' My best friend made it for me as a birthday gift.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No, sadly- my life's a bit hectic this year.


----------



## Shark Tiddays (Dec 8, 2017)

Name: @Shark Tiddays

Likes: Sharks, Boobs, Sharks with boobs, Spooky occult things, Cats, Pokemon, and anything fantasy related

Dislikes: Catfish and the Dentist

Fun Fact About Me: I'm a mediocre saxophone player.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Yeah I can do that.


----------



## 1864897514651 (Dec 8, 2017)

I am @1864897514651

I like alcohol and Jesus, and I dislike sinners and pets. I suppose a fun fact about myself would be that, when I was younger, I was very obsessed with dogs. More than a normal child should be.

I also am available to 'X-Mas Spirit Bot 9000', if needed.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 8, 2017)

Name: @Kiwi Jeff

Likes: profile posts, pupsters, raccoons, my friends, Desert Bus, fruit, orange chicken, shows and movies about muscley men beating each other up (i.e. JoJo and Predator), stupid things that don't take themselves seriously (i.e. Metal Gear Rising and No More Heroes), mecha model kits, memes: the DNA of the soul,  Lycan Jonze, cboyardee, PilotRedSun, FM Synthesis, 80s technology especially music equipment, midis, soundfonts, YTPs and YTPMVs, Christmas in July, hhgregg, and Rick Astley.

Dislikes: people who don't have a sense of humor/ are no fun, politics, and Smash 4 in a competitive setting.

Fun Fact About Me: I've had to teach myself nearly everything I know.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I should be able to. I'd probably make something too weird though.


----------



## Stahl (Dec 8, 2017)

Name: @Stahl

Likes: Music, dank memes, silly stories, games. Basically anything that is funny.

Dislikes: I mean I'm fine with anything as long as it isn't gross or incomprehensible.

Fun Fact About Me: I'm okay at using Unity.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## soryu (Dec 8, 2017)

Name: @soryu

Likes: SEGA games, Kung Pow: Enter the Fist, skunks 

Dislikes: memes, Nintendo fans, social media commies

Fun Fact About Me: I've won an ugly sweater contest with a cat print vest

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure!


----------



## CIA Nigger (Dec 9, 2017)

Name: @CIA Nigger

Likes: Business laptops (HP Elitebook, Thinkpad, Toughbook, etc.), GNU/Linux, mechanical keyboards, MAME, obscure underrated video games, 80s-mid 90s era industrial and related genres, oldschool UNIX workstations, loud jet engine servers, the Xbox 360/One controller, console modding, shmups, Windows 2000, Digimon, Yamaha FM synths, 90s rock, dumb internet drama, Serial Experiments Lain, Subway, Mountain Dew Game Fuel, Burger King.

Dislikes: Troons, self diagnosing Tumblrinas, Nintendo fanboys, internet communists, people who use services like Patreon/Paypal/ko-fi for crowdfunded welfare, Windows versions after 7, most Nintendo consoles after the SNES (the cube is a good party console though), Intel Macs, Java, bloated JavaScript fueled websites, electric cars, GNU Emacs, iPhones, the Wal-Mart checkout, my local McDonald's, Arch users, crappy sequels/reboots, shitty HDTVs with lots of input latency, shadowbans.

Fun Fact About Me: I've gotten good at fixing tech that quits working for stupid reasons. I got a Thinkpad X220 once for free that was completely dead, turns out the power button was broken and replacing the keyboard fixed it.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Not really, my new job limits my free time.


----------



## darkhorse816 (Dec 9, 2017)

I had a blast doing these!

Name: @darkhorse816

Likes: Bowie, Beatles, Battlestar Galactica (the re-imagined one). Queen (Freddie Mercury is my spirit animal). Also Game of Thrones/ASOIAF and iZombie. Guys with mustaches. And Star Wars. The Godard film, Breathless.

Dislikes: Taylor Swift, chicken, when people say "I'm just telling it like it is." Negative people, people who think they have to be mean in order to look smart, clickbait (unless it involves cute dogs), that swirly ball of doom that Macs do.

Fun fact about me: I once ate a glowing, electrically charged pickle. I'd do it again.

Can you be an X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I wish, but sadly, no, I'm a bit busy these days.


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Dec 9, 2017)

Name: @GarthMarenghisDankplace 

Likes: British comedy, Greek mythology, Beauty Guru drama, people who eat ass, DSM-V, cake, low effort shit posts, MSpaint, animals with paddy paws, salt and vinegar crisps, hair metal and glam rock. 

Dislikes: Capitalism, fMRI studies that don't account for the multiple comparisons problems, Pumpkin Spice anything, people who put marshmallows onto top of the cream on a hot chocolate, unsalted caramel, otherkin, mooncups, the empty feeling the follows wanking, my neighbour who keeps letting his dog piss in the elevator. 

Fun Fact About Me: I have a duplicate inner organ, but you'll have to find out which one yourself big boy 

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I relish the chance to prove my usefulness to my human masters


----------



## Spelling Bee (Dec 9, 2017)

Name: Spelling Bee

Likes: Bees and honey, 80's action movies, rugby, good food, game devving, drawing, metal gear solid, scotch whiskey (also getting drunk on said scotch whiskey)

Dislikes: Anime is my kryptonite

Fun fact about me: I'm one hell of a cook

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000:


----------



## Gentleburd (Dec 9, 2017)

Name: @Gentleburd

Likes: Birds, Pokemons, Stuffed Animals, Eldritch Abominations, Monster Hunter, Elder Scrolls, Quiet, Nighttime

Dislikes: Bugs, Spicy Things, Monkeys, Hypocrisy, Pretentiousness, Disorder, Temperatures above 85F, Crowds

Fun Fact About Me: I am left handed.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sorry, no. I’m a bit busy.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Dec 9, 2017)

Name: Rat Speaker
Likes: soccer, booze and weed, punk rock, kiwi farms, puffertons, tacos and pizza
Dislikes: in fighting, taxes, seafood, politics.
Fun fact about me: I like fun things and am a proud West coaster 
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: nope, not that cool.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Dec 9, 2017)

Name: Rising Phoenix 

Likes: Nintendo, Disney, Sonic, MLP, Osamu Tezuka, Studio Ghibi, slice of life animus, pina coladas, walks on the beach, getting lost in the rain

Dislikes: Not cute things, gore, peas, soap dramas, pretentious art

Fun fact about me: I once won 2 years of disney park tickets in an art contest.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I can maybe take a few extra jobs on if it pleases thee.


----------



## Vulcanusii (Dec 9, 2017)

Name: @Vulcanusii

Likes: Traps, dragons, pokemon, wine, and pulp fiction covers

Dislikes: Tumblr and animal abuse

Fun Fact About Me: I was arrested for trespassing while wearing a TMNT costume

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure


----------



## Magique (Dec 9, 2017)

Name: @Magique 

Likes: Pokémon, vidya, rain, cooking, space in general, rpg and reading.

Dislikes: Animal abuse, hypocrisy, cherries, traffic, cold.

Fun fact about me: I'm a terrible prankster. Doesn't stop me though.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sorry I can't.


----------



## Thiccc Weenie (Dec 9, 2017)

Name: @Thiccc Weenie

Likes: Everyone and everything, except pork

Dislikes: Pork

Fun Fact: I'm @FatFuckingClown and couldn't remember the password to my account

Can You Be A Spirit Robot: sure

Edit: Actually, hell yeah. I'd love to make shit for people.


----------



## Hmmpf! (Dec 10, 2017)

Name: @Hmmpf!

Likes: Little Witch Academia, Konosuba - especially Megumin, Madoka Magica, and cars...

Dislikes: Ponies and Politics.

Fun Fact About Me: I can predict what will happen to something or someone and I'm going to do full time job after 2 consecutive part times. Wish me luck .
Oh and I can use Java and some other programming stuff.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No, I can't. Sorry.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Dec 10, 2017)

Screw it, I'm in:

*Name:* TheImportantFart

*Likes:* _Star Wars_, _c_reepypastas, SJWs humiliating themselves, bears, rabbits.
*
Dislikes:* The _Star Wars_ prequels, horror and slasher films, heights, spiders.

*Fun Fact About Me:* I have been to every continent in the world except Oceania and Antarctica.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Sorry, mah jerb takes up too much free time.


----------



## Bad Dog (Dec 10, 2017)

Name: @Bad Dog

Likes: TF2, gay shit, especially TF2 gay shit, furries, dinosaurs, my own characters, comics, fanfics, smut and vidya

Dislikes: uhhhh sports, avocado, seafood, fake trannies, idk

Fun Fact About Me: i can draw shit i guess but im also lazy

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I can draw shit but im also lazy but i also work so its not really a guarantee so put me down as a maybe i guess?


----------



## diana (Dec 10, 2017)

A good excuse to start working on animated pixels ^^

Name: @diana
Likes: Rococo and mid 1800's French art, Harvest Moon, Animal Crossing, flowers and _*sloths*_
Dislikes: the smell of bleach, music majors and slav squats
Fun Fact About Me: I handmake porcelain dolls for charity  _i know it's creepy but kids love it..._
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure, I might need 3-5 days notice, though


----------



## Lurkette (Dec 11, 2017)

Name: @Lurkette

Likes: dogs, wolves, dank memes, star trek, mass effect, overwatch, fallout 4, N64/PS2 era games, retsupurae, avatar: the last airbender, futurama, sci fi/fantasy, space in general, psychology, greek mythology, sirens, cerberuses (cerberi???), phoenixes, ballet, musicals/broadway (heathers, hamilton, newsies, wicked, cats, assassins and into the woods are my favorites, not in that order) really REALLY dumb things (crash woah song remixes, sloth pictures, detective halligan, etc) making lists, editing my lists over and over again, stealing other people's ideas for lists, receiving gifts that are given in a heart and spirit akin to OPL ♥

i also have a list of things i like to watch on youtube under my information tab if that helps
Dislikes: grossout/shock humor, @Genghis Khan, @Y2K Baby, stale memes, people who absolutely must be right (unless it's me, it's cute when i do it)

Fun Fact About Me: one time a house a couple blocks away from me blew up. it was empty, and no one got physically hurt, but some idiot went into the basement to steal copper piping and mistakenly cut into the gas line. the gas line was steel btw.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: sure why not


EDIT:


Reynard said:


> You forgot about the original person who did that, @Kiwi Jeff.



woh woh woh there pal, @Kiwi Jeff is merely a half baked copycat @ShavedSheep. yes, i know. that's insulting. but _it's_ also the _truth._


----------



## Attraction Slime (Dec 11, 2017)

Name: Attraction Slime

Likes: shitty obese cats, animal crossing, my nintendo switch, wwe (esp. kevin owens and bo dallas), pocasts (mbmbam, ideotv and oh no ross and carrie esp.) action bronson, neopets, really annoying screaming birds and 90s toys

Dislikes: political centrists, trannies, doodoo, fashion bloggers, mr. resetti (jk i lov him)

Fun Fact About Me: i'm eatin cheesed burger 

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: yea


----------



## reallyemo (Dec 11, 2017)

ya I love secret Santa!!

Name: @reallyemo

Likes: Chris Chan, dinosaurs, pokemon & moths

Dislikes: Chris Chan

Fun Fact About Me: I own a food truck that sells nachos! 

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: yea, I'm ok at art stuffs


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Dec 11, 2017)

Name: @Yellow Shirt Guy

Likes: lolcows, memes, religion, CWC

Dislikes: Islam

Fun Fact About Me: I love fried chicken and shit

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 11, 2017)

Lurkette said:


> woh woh woh there pal, @Kiwi Jeff is merely a half baked copycat @ShavedSheep. yes, i know. that's insulting. but _it's_ also the _truth._


Actually @ShavedSheep wasn't the first. Before Sheep, there was @The 25th Cyberman. #Kiwi History


----------



## Reynard (Dec 11, 2017)

Lurkette said:


> woh woh woh there pal, @Kiwi Jeff is merely a half baked copycat @ShavedSheep. yes, i know. that's insulting. but _it's_ also the _truth._


I didn't know that he was a tranny furfag.





Seriously, though, he was the first one I noticed liking everything that's posted.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Dec 11, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Actually @ShavedSheep wasn't the first. Before Sheep, there was @The 25th Cyberman. #Kiwi History


And before that it was silentprincess


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 11, 2017)

ShavedSheep said:


> And before that it was silentprincess


It's a truly long dynastia...


----------



## Deadwaste (Dec 12, 2017)

it's too bad @FuckYou wont be able to participate in this year's secret santa


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Dec 12, 2017)

This is my first secret santa so I'm still not entirely sure how this is going to go down. Will I recieve a PM with another user's name or something?


----------



## AutismalArtist (Dec 12, 2017)

I'd appreciate more details on what exactly is haopening, but fuck it, I'm in.
I sew small things and drawfag
Name: @AutismalArtist
Likes: Sloths, Cats, Pokemon, Gudetama, Monokuma from Dangan Ronpa, Anything shitty on purpose, Crap horror movies 
Dislikes: Anime titties, tumblr shite and Winnie the Pooh, fuck that selfish cunt
Fun Fact About Me: I once met Pewdiepie by tripping into him while on holiday in England. Nice bloke. 
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Lol no


----------



## Gorgar (Dec 12, 2017)

This seems a bit new, I'll join in.

Name: SpaceQuakes

Likes: Old Monster & Horror Movies, Electric Music, Nonfiction, siivagunner File converters, 4chan, trolling & micspam, vidya (I'm cool with JP & NA)

Dislikes: Extremely defensive furries, Drag Queens (they scare me for whatever reason,) purple, & gore

Fun Fact(s) About Me: I think The Vietnam War & The Columbine School Shooting are the best US tragic events to learn about.
I'm trying to learn Japanese for the hell of it.
I'm creating a public mod for Persona 3 where /v/ will redraw every texture.

X-MAS BOT? I don't think I will be one, sorry.


----------



## Gorgar (Dec 12, 2017)

SpaceQuakes said:


> This seems a bit new, I'll join in.
> 
> Name: SpaceQuakes
> 
> ...


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 12, 2017)

Magic Sun Daddy said:


> This is my first secret santa so I'm still not entirely sure how this is going to go down. Will I recieve a PM with another user's name or something?


Yeah, you'll get a PM soon with the name of the person picked for you and once you finish your piece you just respond and the organizer will send it to person.


----------



## MellowJello (Dec 12, 2017)

This is my first secret Santa so why not eh
Name: MellowJello
Likes: Dogs, Plants, Dank animal memes
Dislikes: bad news, cold weather, dropping the soap
Fun fact about me: in elementary school I took gymnastics so when I broke my toe and didn't know (please don't ask lil me was stupid) I still attended three hour practices in constant pain
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: I'm sorry I can't :^(


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 12, 2017)

MellowJello said:


> Fun fact about me: in elementary school


Doxxed.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 13, 2017)

Name: @Feline Darkmage
Likes: Cats, vidya, cat-related characters, comic book villains
Fun Fact About Me: It's not my job to educate you shitlord REEEEE
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Sure I'll most likely be able to write something but drawings hard.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 13, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> write something


Lol u suk


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 13, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> Lol u suk


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 13, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


>


----------



## opy702 (Dec 13, 2017)

Name: @opy702
Likes: Homestar Runner, Power Rangers, YTP, Vinesauce, Jimmy Neutron, Comic edits (Assigned Male, Life of Bria, Natty, etc.),
Dislikes: Tranny Chris, Pineapple Pizza
Fun Fact About Me: I have seen every episode of Spongebob Seasons 1-6 at least 4 times.
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Fandom Trash (Dec 14, 2017)

I love this site too much, so im gonna join in on the secret santa. 

Name: @Fandom Trash 

Likes: My hero academia( Bakugou in particular), anime, drawing, basic fandom weeb stuff

Dislike: rude people, tumblrinas , fandom discourse, 

Fun fact about Me : When I first heard about Chris Chan, I spent close to a week just reading the cwc wiki and watched all his old videos. Fun times.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Nope.


----------



## Fiber-Rich Vegetable (Dec 14, 2017)

Name: Fiber-Rich Vegetable

Likes: Alice in Wonderland, ancient egyptian mythology, all mythology, russian folk lore (basic example: baba yaga) etc

Dislikes: furry stuff, gore, too nsfw stuff, fantasy for young adults and fruit together with savory foodstuffs

Fun Fact(s) About Me: i sort my bookshelfs in this order: made up genre -> real genre -> thickness -> author. i draw pretty okay. 

X-MAS BOT? no, sorry.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Dec 15, 2017)

Name: @DICKPICSRUS

Likes: dogs, ww1 weaponry hot pockets

Dislikes: narcissist 

Fun Fact About Me: I have a 9 inche cock

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## Diplowave (Dec 16, 2017)

Name: @Diplowave

Likes: Meme Music, Audiobook readings, docks on foggy days, Ancient Rome 

Dislikes: Fan service anime, Heresy

Fun Fact About Me: I exclusively drink La Croix for soda.

Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: Ye. I warn you my shitty drawings will be low energy.


----------



## Lurkette (Dec 17, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Actually @ShavedSheep wasn't the first. Before Sheep, there was @The 25th Cyberman. #Kiwi History





ShavedSheep said:


> And before that it was silentprincess





Y2K Baby said:


> It's a truly long dynastia...



it warms my heart the way you love my raisins big guy to know that we have such a strong heritage on this site


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 17, 2017)

Final 12 hours!


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 17, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Final 12 hours!


Crippling anxiety activating


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 17, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Final 12 hours!


Shit man, might as well bone up to at least produce something of merit then.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 17, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Final 12 hours!


I hope my secret santa leaves me a boyfriend free galpal under the christmas tree this year.


----------



## jenffer a jay (Dec 17, 2017)

say...why  i havenot  got  any one to  be there
*Secret*
*Santa 2017*
*yet come on i am read to art for any one here*


----------



## diana (Dec 17, 2017)

Dollars2010 said:


> I hope my secret santa leaves me a boyfriend free galpal under the christmas tree this year.


I'd break up with mine for you if you leave at least 3 corgi's under mine, ty


----------



## GingerDixie (Dec 17, 2017)

Copypasta from last year, because I'm a shitweasel.

*Name:* GingerDixie

*Likes: *Pokemon (Nuzleaf, Gengar, Serperior and Kecleon are always a win with me. I like a lot of Pokemon but those are my top four. Also, if my secret santa is a Go player I'm Valor), Final Fantasy, Chrono Trigger, mythology and folklore (Classical, Nordic, Egyptian, and Japanese) mythical creatures (Griffons and cockatrices if you're going European, tengu if you're going Japanese) tabletop RPGs (I have a blind oracle character named Sakura for the current Pathfinder campaign I'm a part of, I'll give a description of her if anyone's curious), dogs, cats, birds, bears (especially baby bears), seals, medicine (vet medicine especially), wintertime, UF Gator football, swimming

*Dislikes:* Hot weather, stupid people, animal and child abusers, vegans, Tumblr (recovering Tumblr user), running, idiot drivers, MRAs

*Fun Fact About Me: *I've visted nearly the entire western half of the US, and almost none of the eastern. Furthest northeast I've ever been is DC.

*Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?:* Sorry, but no.


----------



## RK 672 (Dec 17, 2017)

Name: Ride
Likes: Cats, animals, games, comics, TV, sleeping
Dislikes: Bugs, phone calls
Fun fact about me: I didn't know who Chris was until last year.
Can you be a X-MAS SPIRIT BOT 9000?: No


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 18, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> Sign-ups will last until November 20th, the Friday before thanksgiving. December 17th (got a late jump on it, sorry guys). You will receive your assignment December 18th (harass me if I don't follow up). From there you have until December 24th to turn in your gift.


For the people pming me about this, I am assigning people today.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 20, 2017)

Please contact me if you did not receive a PM about this.

Please contact me if you do not receive a gift.

Please contact me if you cannot give a gift.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 21, 2017)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/what-were-your-secret-santa-gifts.37477/


----------

